# Tri color classic



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Does anyone on the board have a hav that's a tri color classic? I hadn't heard of the color before today. I'd like to see pictures if you do


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Can you describe it? I don't recall that specific name used on Suzanne McKay's site.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is on her page but not a specific pattern



> TRI COLOUR - CLASSIC -A classic TRI is basically a Black and Tan dog with the addition of white in the parti or pied marking pattern.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, yes, that is what confused me. I was thinking that Jan had posted a new description whereas Suzanne has "Classic" as a sub-category for Tri Color.

Suzanne has two different pictures in her photo gallery (Gallery 4) of two different tri-colors that would fit into the "TRI COLOR - CLASSIC". If you click here, you will see Timon and Lito at the bottom of the page that fit the Classic category of a Tri-Color Hav.

My puppy Cookie (Galleta) fit the Tri-Color Hound Markings, but I've always considered it to be more of a bi-colored parti. (You don't find "hound markings" as an option with AKC.)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan,

Here's a random image of one from the web.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Jan,
> 
> Here's a random image of one from the web.


Where's the tri color though? That looks like MyKee from Bandit's last litter and he was a black and tan, then the tan quickly changed to silver.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Natasha's new baby girl is a tri color on this thread http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5062


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, yes, that is what confused me. I was thinking that Jan had posted a new description whereas Suzanne has "Classic" as a sub-category for Tri Color.
> 
> Suzanne has two different pictures in her photo gallery (Gallery 4) of two different tri-colors that would fit into the "TRI COLOR - CLASSIC". If you click here, you will see Timon and Lito at the bottom of the page that fit the Classic category of a Tri-Color Hav.
> 
> My puppy Cookie (Galleta) fit the Tri-Color Hound Markings, but I've always considered it to be more of a bi-colored parti. (You don't find "hound markings" as an option with AKC.)


This shows the parti, pied, tri color classic, etc http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/rainbow.html


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Natasha's new baby girl is a tri color on this thread http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5062


That's true, she does have three colors, but I'm looking for pictures of a tri color classic. Here's a description of it:
TRI COLOUR - CLASSIC -A classic TRI is basically a Black and Tan dog with the addition of white in the parti or pied marking pattern.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jan, did you click on my link above to see the two photos on Suzanne's site? It's on the Gallery 4 page at the bottom. Both Timon and Lito are examples of what I think you want to see.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jan, did you click on my link above to see the two photos on Suzanne's site? It's on the Gallery 4 page at the bottom. Both Timon and Lito are examples of what I think you want to see.


I've seen those and several other pages that Suzanne sent me.
My question was if anyone on the forum has one and if so would they send pictures.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ah, okay. When you said you'd like to see pictures, I thought you just wanted to see an example of what it looked like.

I can't even think of anyone I know that has one.

Jane, is Scout just black & white or does he have all three colors? He's the closest that comes to mind off the top of my head.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Ah, okay. When you said you'd like to see pictures, I thought you just wanted to see an example of what it looked like.
> 
> I can't even think of anyone I know that has one.
> 
> Jane, is Scout just black & white or does he have all three colors? He's the closest that comes to mind off the top of my head.


You know someone now.  I have 3 of them and since it's not common I'd like to see as many pictures as I can find because I'm really curious what these little ones may look like as they grow. In just hours we watched the color in some areas go from black to light tan. These havs are amazing when it comes to color.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How about Monte, would he be considered one? Here are some puppy pictures. Most of his tan has gone white but he does still have some, it's hard to capture in pictures I will have to go through my pictures and see if I can locate some that you can see it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> How about Monte, would he be considered one? Here are some puppy pictures. Most of his tan has gone white but he does still have some, it's hard to capture in pictures I will have to go through my pictures and see if I can locate some that you can see it.


Thanks Leeann!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Here is a picture of him now. It's very hard to see the tan but he still does have just a touch of it in his face, it also hides uder the black. I will try and look for more pictures of him growing up when I get back later this afternoon.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Here is a picture of him now. It's very hard to see the tan but he still does have just a touch of it in his face, it also hides uder the black. I will try and look for more pictures of him growing up when I get back later this afternoon.


Thanks Leeann! Your puppy picture showed more white than mine have.....but they're changing so fast it's unreal. When they go in for their wellness check the vet is going to want to know where the black havs went.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Thanks Leeann! Your puppy picture showed more white than mine have.....but they're changing so fast it's unreal. When they go in for their wellness check the vet is going to want to know where the black havs went.


Jan did I miss a puppy announcement? Did Bandit deliver, I want to see puppy pictures :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm not sure if you would consider Milo to be one but here are his early photos.

BTW, that link that Kimberly gave has one example at the bottom of the page (Oskar, I think) that reminds me so much of Bailey.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Where's the tri color though? That looks like MyKee from Bandit's last litter and he was a black and tan, then the tan quickly changed to silver.


I thought it looked like Mykee, too. But, the description said it was a tri-color so I thought it was an example of one. Just goes to show you can't believe everything you read on the internet! ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I'm not sure if you would consider Milo to be one but here are his early photos.
> 
> .


Geri that's the tri color hound marked (also called bi colored parti). He's a pretty boy! I have the tri color classic. It has a lot less white than yours.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Jan did I miss a puppy announcement? Did Bandit deliver, I want to see puppy pictures :biggrin1:


Oops, I forgot that part. It was a crazy day yesterday. Yes she had her puppies and the color is changing so fast that I figured I'd give it a day or two to post and since I hadn't seen that coloring I was talking to Suzanne part of the day. Bandit and puppies are doing well.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jane, is Scout just black & white or does he have all three colors? He's the closest that comes to mind off the top of my head.


Kimberly! I was just thinking about Scout too when I saw the puppy pic that was posted. He looked more like that as a young puppy - and we considered him a "black and tan with white markings" - he definitely has all three colors, although now as an adult, the tan on his legs has faded to a pearl/gray. He still has two bronze streaks left on the backs of his hind legs. He has a lot of white on his chest and under his chin, and a little on his toes.

I like that color name "Tri-color classic"! It sounds so fancy!


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Jan,

We've had tri colors before and they are fun to watch their colors develop. Our last litter had 6 out of 7 who were tri colored (the other one was b/w irish pied). Here's a photo collage of one of the tri colored girls at about 14 weeks. She's a little messy in the photos as she was playing in the back yard <g> but you can see that the tan coloring is in all the normal places for a black and tan pattern. Have fun with your new pups!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

tejanoHavs said:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> We've had tri colors before and they are fun to watch their colors develop. Our last litter had 6 out of 7 who were tri colored (the other one was b/w irish pied). Here's a photo collage of one of the tri colored girls at about 14 weeks. She's a little messy in the photos as she was playing in the back yard <g> but you can see that the tan coloring is in all the normal places for a black and tan pattern. Have fun with your new pups!


She's a doll. Your girl's pedigree is close to mine. Would you do me a favor and send me newborn pictures please? Suzanne has told me it's going to be fun to watch the color changes but I'd like a sneak peak of baby vs older puppy pictures


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jane said:


> I like that color name "Tri-color classic"! It sounds so fancy!


LOL that's a cute way of thinking about it. I was lost trying to figure the color out!! I ran to Suzanne (she has colors of the rainbow) for help. I expected black, maybe a parti or pied black and white, but didn't expect triplets of a name I hadn't seen before!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

So, Jan, did I miss the official announcement? Are you saying there were 3 puppies of this exotic name? Girls, boys? No pictures? I think you may be shirking your responsibilities.

Congratulations!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Jan did I miss a puppy announcement? Did Bandit deliver, I want to see puppy pictures :biggrin1:


Here are the little ones. It's really hard to see their tan in the pictures.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> So, Jan, did I miss the official announcement? Are you saying there were 3 puppies of this exotic name? Girls, boys? No pictures? I think you may be shirking your responsibilities.
> 
> Congratulations!


We must have been posting at the same time. :biggrin1:
I'm just tired and need some good sleep then I'll get with the program.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

They are amazing. I'm glad I am still up to see the pcitures. I look forward to seeing them as they grow.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan they are adorable, how many girls or boys?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan~ They're so tiny and cute! Congratulations! I hope Bandit is doing well. Big sister Tori (I like the sound of that!) sends ear lickies.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> They are amazing. I'm glad I am still up to see the pcitures. I look forward to seeing them as they grow.


Thanks  I'm really anxious to watch them grow and change colors too! I can't believe how fast the color is changing!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan- Congrats on your handsome triplet boys! Doesnt it work you get the opposite of what you want!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Three boys? Congratulations!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Bandit did good...those are some cute babies!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan- Congrats on your handsome triplet boys! Doesnt it work you get the opposite of what you want!


Everyone else wanted boys, I wanted a girl. I guess what I wanted didn't matter :biggrin1:
Yes, Kimberly, they're all boys. Cute as can be but no girl for me :hurt:
I have my eye on one of them but since the dogs run free in the house I'd be risking a mother son breeding


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Ooh! They are too cute! Three little boys, so adorable!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

With Bandit as the momma, they're sure to be stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Milo is so adorable. What a beaut!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! I love seeing puppy pictures.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am told Bella is Tri colored. She is white with grey ear and her back is grey with tan.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

oops, I misunderstood what a tri classic was!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> With Bandit as the momma, they're sure to be stunning! Congratulations!


Thanks Estrella and Christy  It's fun watching these little ones.


----------

